
Why do task management apps suck? - octobereleven
https://medium.com/@val.sopi/why-do-task-management-apps-suck-e3c593f22653
======
Evan_Hellmuth
That article was a curveball!

I'm not even mad that it's basically a pitch to get readers to give
problem/product feedback, I'm just pleasantly surprised this wasn't a total
fluffpiece about todo list apps.

My favorite takeaway is the idea of asking users how they would convince their
friend NOT to use a product. Excellent way to get users to authentically
pinpoint the parts of the product they find the most painful.

~~~
octobereleven
Hi Evan. Thanks for the kind words.

These questions are doing wonders for me. It's even crazier when asking the
client face-to-face, why "something is 'add negative here'"

If we ask positive questions, people that don't like the product, will never
answer. The ones who do, will maybe give a vanilla answer back.

With the 'negative' approach I think we give the nay-sayers a chance to vent
and say "THANK YOU FOR ASKING ME THAT! Was hoping someone points out this
product is crap for x/y/z reasons" // something along those lines...

